# Papierkorb Symbol am Desktop entfernen?



## josDesign (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Gibt es in Windows eine Möglichkeit in Windows am Desktop den Papierkorb zu entfernen?


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Ja, gibt es.....
Entweder guckst Du ob Du den entsprechenden Reg-Eintrag findest (z.b. mal googlen) oder Du nimmst einfach TweakUI. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Juni 2006)

Da wuerde mich das Ergebnis auch interessieren, also natuerlich der Weg ohne TweakUI.
Ich deaktivier den Papierkorb eh immer, wenn ich was loesche was nicht haette geloescht werden sollen bin ich selbst Schuld.


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Juni 2006)

Es dreht sich doch nur darum den Papierkorb auf dem Desktop auszubleneden..... aktiv ist er weiterhin.
Auf den Partitionen hast Du also weiterhin das RECYCLER Verzeichnis.
Ich lösche zwar auch immer alles sofort (Shift-Taste), aber die Einstellungen habe ich auf default gelassen.
Wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil ich mich so nicht jedesmal umgewöhnen muss wenn ich mal an fremden PC's sitze.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Juni 2006)

Natuerlich sind die Verzeichnisse auf den Partitionen noch da, aber was soll ich den Papierkorb auf dem Desktop haben wenn ich eh deaktiviert hab das da was reinkommt?
Es ist mir jetzt auch nicht so wichtig, sonst haette ich ja irgendwann auch schonmal geguckt, aber wenn hier ein Ergebnis rumkommt was ohne TweakUI oder sowas auskommt dann werd ich da auch mal schauen.


----------



## forsterm (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
kann es sein, dass ihr das hier gemeint habt?

mfg
forsterm


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Juni 2006)

Unter XP geht es noch einfacher. 
Lösungswege für ME/2000/XP gibt es z.b. hier.
1 Minute Google und gut ist.


----------

